# Stock Trading Websites - Would They Work Here?



## traderchamp (6 January 2011)

I've been surfing around and I found a few exciting stock trading websites for overseas markets but none like them in Australia.

What do you guys think about these ideas? Do you think they would work in Australia?

http://www.stocktipr.com/
Finding and sharing stock tips with everyone
http://www.stocktipr.com/static/about

http://piqqem.com/
People submit their stock tips and an algorithm derives a sentiment.
http://piqqem.com/about

Hope to hear from you guys!

Thanks


----------

